
Swift package manager - famoreira
https://github.com/apple/swift-package-manager
======
owenfi
Certainly nice that manifests are Swift themselves.

What does this mean for Cocoapods? Will Swift package manager also handle
discovery/community? Cocoapods or someone else will step in there?

